

Ask HN: Why can I only upvote (and not downvote) old comments? - personjerry

In recent threads I can downvote comments but for old threads, I can only upvote comments. Why is this?
======
wmf
If someone unfairly downvotes an old comment, no one will notice and correct
it. This would allow you to drain someone's karma by systematically downvoting
all their old comments. So HN doesn't let you do that.

